# accident with uber and lyft apps on in standby mode



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

as many other rideshare drivers i drive for uber and lyft. when dropping off a rider, i turn back on both apps.

now i was wondering: if i'd had an accident while waiting for a ping from my next rider, with whom would you rather want to deal? lyft or uber? would you have to deal with both?

sorry if that topic has been discussed already. feel free to point me to it.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

This happen to me I will file with my insurance company not with uber or lyft


----------



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks Phillyx


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

andreasandreas said:


> if i'd had an accident while waiting for a ping from my next rider, with whom would you rather want to deal? lyft or uber? would you have to deal with both?


In Colorado, there is 'App On' Primary Liability Insurance coverage. 
Perhaps you should file with the insurance of the TNC with last competed ride.

"_UBERrima fides_"


----------



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks chi1cabby


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2015)

Phillyx said:


> This happen to me I will file with my insurance company not with uber or lyft


What insurance company do you use that allows rude sharing? So far in PA, I can't find any.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Interesting


----------

